# Which is better...Acer or E-Machine?



## valley (Nov 17, 2002)

Both are available at Best Buy. If you HAD to pick, which one would you take? The Acer or the Emachine?


----------



## Stoner (Oct 26, 2002)

Hi Val 


I bought a new Acer 6 months ago and have had no issues at all.
Everything worked properly from the very first time I booted it up.

Rolin Rog bought an Acer also, but had problems with the DVD/CD burner. He got a replacement.

The down side to Acer is that their customer service doesn't seem to have much of a presence in the US and support is lacking from what I hear.

My mother in law has an emachine. No problems the 2 years she's had it, but it makes a lot of noise.

I'd recommend the Acer since I've had such good luck with mine, but it would be wise to hear from the emachine owners.

This is probably for Marlene?

Tell her to watch the Circuit City ads.
Sometimes they have the Acer computers bundled with a monitor cheaper than the computer alone. That's how I got mine.


----------



## valley (Nov 17, 2002)

Hi Jack.  Yes, Mar asked me to ask for her. Her brother is going to go do the shopping for her. She said that those two were the best deals he could get for her. I will let her know what you said when i talk to her next. Thanks for the input.


----------



## Stoner (Oct 26, 2002)

Just a reminder for Marlene.......when she gets a new computer, don't just throw away the old one or give it away.........without first destroying the hard drive.
Sometimes info like credit card #s and account #s can be retrieved.


----------



## valley (Nov 17, 2002)

I'll let her know, thanks Jack. :up:


----------



## Gabriel (May 2, 2003)

Circuit City is having their Mothers Day Sales now


----------

